# What if We....?



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:...at this very Un-Halloweenie time of year, do something to fire up the Halloween creativity in all of us forum members? I was thinking, something like the $20 Prop Challenge, but without the prize and without declaring a winner. (After all, aren't all the people that participate, really winners anyway? I mean, come on, they do it, for a nominal amount and end up with a spectacular prop as a result....isn't that "prize" enough?) I was talking with Bobzilla today, and we both agreed that something to stir up the creative juices of forum members may be a good thing....a very, very good thing. What about it? Is anyone interested in this? It could be mad fun and we can decide what/when/what we do. It's just a thought, I'll put it out there and let it sink or swim.....input from everyone is greatly appreciated and greatly appreciated. (did I stutter?)


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm in! Also, let me know if I can help with anything.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! There's two....anybody else? It could be a no pressure fun-fest and bring a much needed boost to the forum. Come on forum people! Let's get our creative juices flowing and DO SOMETHING!!! Orange and Black RULES!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the idea. It might make me get up and do something!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

P5 - send me a pm and we'll get this rolling.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great idea P5. It's been so quite around here lately. Something like this might get the old joints creaking. I'm with you Headless, I need something to get me motivated.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't have any inspirations at the moment--so I'd be willing to try and see if something happens.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm all for it. Have an idea I have batted around but need motivation


----------

